# Looking for a tomato wine recipe



## Racer (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been trying to search out recipes for tomato wine. I was hoping some of you folks here may have made one yourselves and could share the recipe and your insights too.


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is one I found on the net for ONE GALLON. I have not made it.. YET.
Winemaking Ingredients: Tomato Wine - Wine Making Guides

Red Tomato Wine Recipe
5 lbs / 2,250 grams ripe tomatoes
2 1/2 lbs / 1,100 grams granulated sugar
Juice of 2 lemons
1/2 teaspoon pectic enzyme
Wine yeast
1 teaspoon yeast nutrient / energiser
8 pints / 1 gallon water
1 campden tablet

Green Tomato Wine Recipe
3 1/2 lbs / 1,600 grams green tomatoes
2 1/2 lbs / 1,100 grams granulated sugar
Juice of 4 lemons
1/2 teaspoon pectic enzyme
2 lbs / 900 grams raisins
1/2 oz fresh ginger
Wine yeast
1 teaspoon yeast nutrient / energiser
8 pints / 1 gallon water
1 campden tablet

Winemaking Method: Tomato Wine - Wine Making Guides
Wash and chop tomatoes. Add to winemaking fermentation bucket, together with all other ingredients, apart from wine yeast. Stir wine mixture and leave to settle overnight.

Add activated wine yeast and stir the tomato wine 'must' twice daily for five days. Strain the tomato wine mixture thoroughly, extracting all of the juice and liquor. Transfer fermenting tomato wine into demijohn, with an airlock. Rack for the first time at four weeks, and then two or three more times until clear and one year old. Bottle the tomato wine and leave to stand for a few months before drinking.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Dave ( Sacalait) said he made it once..

he said he would never make it again!



( just thought I'd mention it)

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2009)

BTW
Another NEVER to make is Garlic Wine. I had a member of my wine club make it and was told by SWMBO to remove it from the house. OR ELSE !


----------



## Racer (Aug 16, 2009)

St Allie said:


> I think Dave ( Sacalait) said he made it once..
> 
> he said he would never make it again!
> 
> ...



I do thank you for that information Allie.
I thought I had read on Jack Kellers site that it could make a good wine that was hard to tell it wasn't made from grapes. I just wasn't finding recipes for it though. I may still try to make 1 gallon if the tomatoes keep producing like they are right now. Might also try to make a hot pepper wine too. I think I'll have a few paprika peppers left over when the season ends here.
Tom thanks for the recipe!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 16, 2009)

You're welcome.. could always make loads of salsa and pasta sauce out of them.

Allie


----------



## Racer (Aug 16, 2009)

DW is making alot of sauce out of the ripe ones and will continue to for awhile I'm sure.I'm just thinking ahead and hoping I can make a wine that can be used to marinade a few dishes with too. That and I hate to see things go to waste too.


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone ever made beet wine? I can sometimes find them here....


----------



## St Allie (Aug 16, 2009)

There are alot of recipes for beet wine.. you need to know that it takes a long time to mature...at least 2 years,


.. before that it just tastes like mud.

Allie


----------



## Luc (Aug 17, 2009)

BettyJ said:


> Anyone ever made beet wine? I can sometimes find them here....



I made one 3 years ago and it still has an earthly taste
(I taste a mini bottle each year) !!!

So if you have patience, go ahead.

Luc


----------

